

Analyzing the .gr domain for vulnerable components – Part 1 - projectzero
http://www.projectzero.gr/2014/04/analyzing-the-gr-domain-for-vulnerable-components-part-1/

======
shubb
This isn't neccesarily as bad as it looks -

Although some of the software is no longer supported, a lot of people stay on
an old version for as long as possible, recieving security updates for years.

Really shocking to see so much PHP 4 though. Could the figures be warped
because competent admins would prevent version harvesting?

~~~
projectzero
As noted in the last section, the survey focuses on facts concerning the greek
IT industry.

Of course headers of outdated software can be interpreted in many ways (you
mentioned a few). This is why we avoided any generalization of our
conclusions.

